# Reasonable salary in Monterrey Mexico



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

What will a reasonable salary be if working in Monterrey? 

:confused2:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

leonenlee said:


> What will a reasonable salary be if working in Monterrey?
> 
> :confused2:


Depends on what you are doing. I can give you a few representative numbers 
(in pesos/month which just happens to roughly equal dollars/year):

$5000 - Cleaning houses if you can find full time work
$8000 - skilled labor, mason, carpenter, etc
$12,000 - labor foreman
$15,000 - technician, beginning level with college degree
$30,000 - technical work, phd level
$40,000 - lower level manager
$80,000 - mid level manager

These are just a few, drawn from people I know. They are not claimed to be representative of every industry or every location. But they might give you a sense of the range. Incidentally, many jobs require 6 days/week.


----------



## leonenlee (Jul 8, 2012)

Great. Thanx for the info


----------

